# Go Pro Help



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

So I'm trying to get used to the GoPro before taking it under and thought it would be easier if set in "One Button" mode. Accomplished that pretty easily and then did a little recording for test purposes. Now I can't get the Mode button to allow me to cycle to the settings. The Mode and Power button is the same button and when I try to cycle it just powers down again. It's either recording or off. What do I need to do to get to the settings so I can delete my "practice" video?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Press and hold the other button.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

SaltAddict said:


> Press and hold the other button.


Thanks Salt, that was it, I guess I just wasn't holding it down long enough.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

It took me a few head scratches to figure it out. Lol.


----------

